# Villager Plot Size/Position Question



## friedglitterenthusiast (Aug 2, 2018)

I originally posted this in the Ask ACNL Questions thread, however it's been a day and I'd really like to get an answer to this. I'm an impatient noodle, RIP. I'd really like to start landscaping Celestia. c':

I wanna make sure I'm doing this right before I bother start doing any further landscaping. I would love to put four houses along a line here, evenly spaced out due to acreage problems I've been reading about. However, I also don't know if I'm setting up these plots too close to each other, train tracks or anything else (there is also a rock ;;; ).

There's going to be two houses next to each other with a little nature area between the four. So two, park, two, if that makes sense. c': I'm rambling.

Let me know if I need to add more pictures or information!! I really need to make this look good. ;;;

Aha, my mom's helped me figure out a bit of a problem with this post as well! From what I can tell, it's two 'blocks' away from my train tracks and then the right most plot is also two 'blocks' away from a rock. If that makes any sense. So, there's three blocks between the two houses, and two in between the train tracks and a rock. In my head, it should work just fine, but I really want someone's experienced opinion on this.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 2, 2018)

It will work fine. My houses are in a similar placement, and my mayor's house is beside these two and is one 'block/tile' away from a small lake. Being two tiles away from a rock should work just fine.


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh, that's fantastic! Thank you so much, Khaelis! Aha, it's funny that they're in the same spots. c': Now I can plot out the other two and start working on prettying up the area. Yaaaaay~


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 2, 2018)

friedglitterenthusiast said:


> Oh, that's fantastic! Thank you so much, Khaelis! Aha, it's funny that they're in the same spots. c': Now I can plot out the other two and start working on prettying up the area. Yaaaaay~



No problem! As far as I am aware, the 'rules' for placement of villager houses (and player houses) are they can be two blocks/tiles away from other houses/buildings and one block/tile away from rocks, rivers, lakes and the train tracks. As long as there is a perimeter that can be dug around the placed house(s), it should work. 

As far as I am aware with the acre thing, I'm not entirely sure about it being true. It's 50/50 on not being a thing and being a thing.


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast (Aug 2, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> No problem! As far as I am aware, the 'rules' for placement of villager houses (and player houses) are they can be two blocks/tiles away from other houses/buildings and one block/tile away from rocks, rivers, lakes and the train tracks. As long as there is a perimeter that can be dug around the placed house(s), it should work.
> 
> As far as I am aware with the acre thing, I'm not entirely sure about it being true. It's 50/50 on not being a thing and being a thing.



Okay, good! Because I have two very bad rock placements I need to work with. ;;; There's literally a rock in between two plots, I've managed to mark them out in a 5 x 5 so it should be okay. It's a little close to the campsite ramp though, so I'm hoping that being 3 blocks or so away won't interfere much with the fourth plot.

Yeah, I'm not sure about the acre thing as well, but I liked the idea of having a little seating area between them so either way it works for me. c:

I've set out the plots for the other two houses and I'm super happy with how the area looks so far!


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 2, 2018)

friedglitterenthusiast said:


> Okay, good! Because I have two very bad rock placements I need to work with. ;;; There's literally a rock in between two plots, I've managed to mark them out in a 5 x 5 so it should be okay. It's a little close to the campsite ramp though, so I'm hoping that being 3 blocks or so away won't interfere much with the fourth plot.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure about the acre thing as well, but I liked the idea of having a little seating area between them so either way it works for me. c:
> 
> I've set out the plots for the other two houses and I'm super happy with how the area looks so far!



I have a few annoying rock placements myself. I have TWO right in front of my Town Hall, although the area in front of my Town Hall is fairly small in size. Just gotta deal with em' and make em' work!


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast (Aug 2, 2018)

Yeah, it shouldn't look too bad though once I surround them in flowers. They're easier to landscape imo since they're in between homes, hehe. Anyways, my question has been answered, you are an angel! Thank you! c: Gonna go enjoy landscaping their area~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also it sucks you have rocks in front of your town hall! ;; I have them scattered everywhere pretty much.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 2, 2018)

friedglitterenthusiast said:


> Also it sucks you have rocks in front of your town hall! ;; I have them scattered everywhere pretty much.



Lol, don't we all? Every building in your town has a rock attached to it, you can't avoid it. The start of your river also has a rock attached to it, which happens to be right by my Town Hall, hence why I have two near it. Then you get rocks scattered across your town in any 'acre' without a lake or river in it. Essentially any 'empty' areas get smacked with a rock in a random location. 

While my town has like 9 or 10 rocks, they're spread fairly far apart from each other aside from Town Hall, but I can decorate it to look like a garden.


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast (Aug 2, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> Lol, don't we all? Every building in your town has a rock attached to it, you can't avoid it. The start of your river also has a rock attached to it, which happens to be right by my Town Hall, hence why I have two near it. Then you get rocks scattered across your town in any 'acre' without a lake or river in it. Essentially any 'empty' areas get smacked with a rock in a random location.
> 
> While my town has like 9 or 10 rocks, they're spread fairly far apart from each other aside from Town Hall, but I can decorate it to look like a garden.



Oh goodness, I counted and I have 9 rocks, ahaha, *silent weeps* Oh well. Besides for the two in between villager homes, I can deal with the rest. Some are in some really nice locations. o:

I didn't know that though, that's really interesting! I though rocks were just random altogether, but I guess that makes sense. My plaza and train station are close together and have three rocks in between them. But then again to be honest Celestia is the first time I've actually cared about the design and what not, ahaha.

I hope the garden thing works out! I'm probably going the same route. c': I've been lurking in your blog and it looks super good so far! I'm jealous you have all this figured out. I'm just a noodle and going with the flow.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 2, 2018)

friedglitterenthusiast said:


> Oh goodness, I counted and I have 9 rocks, ahaha, *silent weeps* Oh well. Besides for the two in between villager homes, I can deal with the rest. Some are in some really nice locations. o:
> 
> I didn't know that though, that's really interesting! I though rocks were just random altogether, but I guess that makes sense. My plaza and train station are close together and have three rocks in between them. But then again to be honest Celestia is the first time I've actually cared about the design and what not, ahaha.
> 
> I hope the garden thing works out! I'm probably going the same route. c': I've been lurking in your blog and it looks super good so far! I'm jealous you have all this figured out. I'm just a noodle and going with the flow.



You probably picked the wide-open town layout, I bet. Likely similar to this. All the black dots are where my town's rocks are. 

 

Don't ask why I have something like this. This is just how I am, lol.

Also thanks for taking a look at my blog. Appreciate it.


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast (Aug 2, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> You probably picked the wide-open town layout, I bet. Likely similar to this. All the black dots are where my town's rocks are.
> 
> View attachment 219118
> 
> Don't ask why I have something like this. This is just how I am, lol.



KINDA??? I mean it's a bit wide-open, but has a tiny little island-ish bit. I wish I had MS Paint on this laptop so I could quickly just dot out the rocks, but RIP. Windows 10 sucks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO! Anytime! I really like the town! I'm also really digging the progress you've made.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 2, 2018)

friedglitterenthusiast said:


> KINDA??? I mean it's a bit wide-open, but has a tiny little island-ish bit. I wish I had MS Paint on this laptop so I could quickly just dot out the rocks, but RIP. Windows 10 sucks.



Download Paint.NET. It's what I use, and it is entirely free. 

https://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast (Aug 2, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> Download Paint.NET. It's what I use, and it is entirely free.
> 
> https://www.getpaint.net/



Eh, I have GIMP. Just was too lazy to wait the 5 minutes it takes to load up, pfffft. Thanks though. c: I kinda picked a somewhat random map though to be honest. Not sure why I have this one, but I like it. Wish I had put my mayor's home in the nice little circle bit in front of the bridge, but oh well. Nothing I can do now. Just need the five losers that moved in around her to leave. ;;;;


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 2, 2018)

friedglitterenthusiast said:


> Eh, I have GIMP. Just was too lazy to wait the 5 minutes it takes to load up, pfffft. Thanks though. c: I kinda picked a somewhat random map though to be honest. Not sure why I have this one, but I like it. Wish I had put my mayor's home in the nice little circle bit in front of the bridge, but oh well. Nothing I can do now. Just need the five losers that moved in around her to leave. ;;;;



I'm fairly picky with my town layouts, but the one you picked is one I'm pretty fond of. The small secluded area is pretty fun to work with.


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast (Aug 2, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> I'm fairly picky with my town layouts, but the one you picked is one I'm pretty fond of. The small secluded area is pretty fun to work with.



I'm surprised you had the patience to go through all that you did! I would have gone absolutely ballistic. I think I spent a day resetting and just picked a map layout I liked that had perfect apples. I only had one goal in mind. Apples. Pfffffthahaha. Thank you though! I'm pretty fond of the layout as well. c:

You sir have the patience of a _saint_ and deserve a medal for all that you do.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 2, 2018)

friedglitterenthusiast said:


> I'm surprised you had the patience to go through all that you did! I would have gone absolutely ballistic. I think I spent a day resetting and just picked a map layout I liked that had perfect apples. I only had one goal in mind. Apples. Pfffffthahaha. Thank you though! I'm pretty fond of the layout as well. c:
> 
> You sir have the patience of a _saint_ and deserve a medal for all that you do.



Lol, ty. But I'm ironically super impatient outside of video games. :b


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast (Aug 2, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> Lol, ty. But I'm ironically super impatient outside of video games. :b



Aren't we all??? c': I don't like waiting for anything, but alas adult-hood has gone "nope" all over me.

I hope everything goes well for you in Laelia! Thank you for your help. <3 I really appreciate it! (I'mma let you go now if you want, you've been awfully kind to me~)


----------



## Candy83 (Aug 2, 2018)

What I have done is leave a space of three in between houses. I use the center for bushes or trees. 

It goes like this:

*VVV*o|o*VVV*o|o*VVV*o|o*VVV*o|o
*VVV*o|o*VVV*o|o*VVV*o|o*VVV*o|o
*VVV*o|o*VVV*o|o*VVV*o|o*VVV*o|o

The V is for Villager.
The o is for open space between.
The | is where you can plant trees and/or bushes.

I hope none of this is confusing.

It’s 3x3 for villager houses.

At a minimum, the game wants two open spaces before a neigbor can be slotted. (I have just two in between the houses of Muffy and Whitney in one of my towns, Foster.) I tend to use three, if I can help it, for landscaping which includes trees and/or bushes.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 2, 2018)

Candy83 said:


> It’s 3x3 for villager houses.



Villager house are 3 x 3, the actual amount of land required for the plot is technically 5 x 5.


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast (Aug 2, 2018)

Candy83 said:


> What I have done is leave a space of three in between houses. I use the center for bushes or trees.
> 
> It goes like this:
> 
> ...



Thank you for this clarification! It confirms I was correct about my assumption and that my four plots are correct and should work with proper plot-resets. c: As Khaelis has pointed out, I marked out a 5 x 5 plot of land with one empty spot in between the houses, which is perfectly represented by your figure, hehe.


----------

